# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] "Namespace mismatch" exception

## eatflipper

I get the following on some plugins that were updated for v9.1:

2019.08.25 08:41:22.992 19.8.21.1 namespace mismatch in plugin file: '...\TurboHUD 19.8.21.1 (v9.1) STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.6.61291 (64 bit)\Plugins\Zy\MapAndMobtype.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.Zy

Any ideas how to fix?

----------


## MrOne

You probably do something wrong when you copy file, replace your file this content https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Zy...pAndMobtype.cs

----------


## eatflipper

That was it, thank you.

----------

